# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  môn trí tuệ nhân tạo

## tuyetbanggia

mình vừa làm được tính giá trị 1 biểu thức logic muon nâng cấp lên làm bảng chan trị nhưng không biết lưu trử giá trị các biến thế nào ai giup mình với[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

